# Exit Sign



## JMRELEC (Oct 28, 2010)

Did the code change in 2008 in regards to exit signs being on an independant circuit if there are more than 3 lighting circuits. I cant find it in the code book


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

I think they fall under bldg. codes, around here required to be on lighting ckt in the room with breaker lock.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

700.12(f) says 
The branch circuit feeding
the unit equipment shall be the same branch circuit as that​serving the normal lighting in the area and connected ahead​of any local switches.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

JMRELEC said:


> Did the code change in 2008 in regards to exit signs being on an independant circuit if there are more than 3 lighting circuits. I cant find it in the code book


Read the exception at the end.

*701.11 Legally Required Standby Systems.
* 
*(G) Unit Equipment.​*​​​​Individual unit equipment for legally
required standby illumination shall consist of the following:
(1) A rechargeable battery
(2) A battery charging means
(3) Provisions for one or more lamps mounted on the
equipment and shall be permitted to have terminals for
remote lamps
(4) A relaying device arranged to energize the lamps automatically
upon failure of the supply to the unit
equipment
The batteries shall be of suitable rating and capacity to
supply and maintain at not less than 871⁄2 percent of the
nominal battery voltage for the total lamp load associated
with the unit for a period of at least 11⁄2 hours, or the unit
equipment shall supply and maintain not less than 60 percent
of the initial legally required standby illumination for a
period of at least 11⁄2 hours. Storage batteries, whether of
the acid or alkali type, shall be designed and constructed to
meet the requirements of emergency service.
Unit equipment shall be permanently fixed in place
(i.e., not portable) and shall have all wiring to each unit
installed in accordance with the requirements of any of the
wiring methods in Chapter 3. Flexible cord-and-plug connection
shall be permitted, provided that the cord does not
exceed 900 mm (3 ft) in length. The branch circuit feeding
the unit equipment shall be the same branch circuit as that
serving the normal lighting in the area and connected ahead
of any local switches. Legally required standby luminaires
that obtain power from a unit equipment and are not part of
the unit equipment shall be wired to the unit equipment by
one of the wiring methods of Chapter 3.
​
_*Exception: In a separate and uninterrupted area supplied*
*by a minimum of three normal lighting circuits, a separate*
*branch circuit for unit equipment shall be permitted if it*
*originates from the same panelboard as that of the normal*​*lighting circuits and is provided with a lock-on feature.*
_


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

electures said:


> Read the exception at the end.
> 
> *701.11 Legally Required Standby Systems.*
> 
> ...




Exit signs are required to be supplied by an emergency system not legally required standby so your reference is not correct.

700.12 (F) should be the reference and the exception still reads the same.



> _
> Exception No. 1: In a separate and uninterrupted area
> supplied by a minimum of three normal lighting circuits, a
> separate branch circuit for unit equipment shall be permitted
> ...


_

Chris
_​


----------



## mrcastrovinci (Jan 10, 2011)

*EXIT Signs*

Old Post out of the dead.......


What do you do when the customer uses the breaker(SWD rated) to turn on and off the lighting? There is less than three circuits. AHJ? I have a customer the property just sold the town in forcing the owner to update some areas and its an existing line setup.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

mrcastrovinci said:


> Old Post out of the dead.......
> 
> What do you do when the customer uses the breaker(SWD rated) to turn on and off the lighting? There is less than three circuits. AHJ? I have a customer the property just sold the town in forcing the owner to update some areas and its an existing line setup.


Make a new topic.


----------

